
The Good, the Bad, and the Weird - ingve
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2018/10/26/the-good-the-bad-and-the-weird/
======
withzombies
Describing Weird Machines to non-practitioners is almost as hard of a problem
as actually finding them. I think Sophia did a good job explaining them and
laying out a path to automatically identify them.

